# Experienced drivers & subs needed Cleveland



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Here we go again guys, further expansion means we need experienced drivers and subs in greater Cleveland Ohio. East,West and South contact us at [email protected]


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

email sent


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

e-mail sent here also!! Looking forward to a great season!!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

What is the pay scale?


----------



## aplow4now (Sep 27, 2006)

may help out after accts are done. A Plow 4 Now, Inc. 216-571-0900. 1995 gmc 1500 6.5 western 600# salt spreader, 1987 gmc 2500, 7.5 meyers 400# salt spreader. hrly rate, 4 hr mini, u buy salt. live in old brooklyn area.


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]


----------

